# Top dressed potash on Hayland?



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a opportunity to apply as much potash as i want on all our crop (dryland), pasture, and hayland acres right now. Anyone with thoughts as to how much to apply? I'm thinking of up to 300 lbs/acre of product 0-0-60. Too much? I know what we can use on a yearly basis but have never applied larger quantities. I am reading about grass tetany right now so that may come into play on the pasture acres. None of the acres are irrigated.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

FWIW, I routinely put 150-170# k on hayfields based on soil test data for og. Your app would be 180. When I test hose paddocks, never need k. 35-40" annual rainfall and deep limestone soils


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> FWIW, I routinely put 150-170# k on hayfields based on soil test data for og. Your app would be 180. When I test hose paddocks, never need k. 35-40" annual rainfall and deep limestone soils


Would actually only be 150 pounds because Potash is actually only 0-0-50 of K2O Potassium which is the plant available form. Don't ask me why it is that way, someone a lot smarter than me figured it up that way.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Potash rates here limited by bank account.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Potash rates here limited by bank account.


Whats the price down your way now?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Last price was close to 700$ per metric ton about 2200 lb


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

$510 here but bound to go up some.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

650$ if I go to the plant and truck it myself. I don’t understand their trucking prices, plant is 200 km away.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I am not sure if you can put to much potash out in a year I have heard not to put over 400# of 0-0-60 per application. What I like to do is 150# in March, June, and October. I stopped today at the co-op to check prices of course all have went up but potash has the most. $324 per ton last October $405 today manager said that price was good for the week


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

How much potash to apply per acre in one application may depend on your soil. Clay soils have a higher cation exchange capacity (the ability of the clay to attract, hold, and release positive charged plant nutrients like calcium, magnesium, and potassium) and therefore can hold more potassium applied as potash (0-0-60). On the other hand, the more sandy soils generally have a lower cation exchange capacity, so can hold less potassium. Here, the ST labs recommend not to apply more than about 150 lb/ac in one application. When higher rates of potash are recommended, splitting the application is suggested.

You are wise to be reading about grass tetany when considering how much potash to apply in one treatment. Excess potassium applied to a more sandy soil can cause magnesium deficiency in grasses. The high K levels can compete with magnesium and calcium in the plant uptake process. From your reading, you may have learned that grass tetany is caused by a deficiency of magnesium. So, high rates of potassium can cause lower magnesium uptake and lead to grass tetany.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Is this regular fert or are you getting it as manure or some kind of by product of something ? Sounds like a by product cause that stuff is pretty pricey around here . If it is the way it breaks down will have a impact on how much punch you get now .


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Normal fertilizer, just was a very good deal.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

0-0-60 is potassium chloride. At 300 lbs you will also be getting a lot of the latter at one time. Just say'in. Always been told to split it up because one of the chlorine levels and two according to the university guru's plants after they get what they need go into a luxury consumption of potash and continue to use it even if they really don't need it. You would have better luck to put some on each time you spin on urea, nitrate or AS which ever the case my be.


----------

